# Tapered leaders or tie your own?



## poiboy (Nov 18, 2010)

Lately I been reading about tying your own leaders. It sounds like it might be more effective at presenting your fly in any situation, since you can customize it. If you tie your own, or have done it, what do you prefer and why? I think the only thing that keeps me from tying my own is the thought that every knot could collect moss on it as I'm nymphing. What y'all think?


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

I've tied my own leaders for years, mainly cause the cost of those 3 packs of tapered leaders is outrageous. I mainly use FG's furled leaders now but for larger diameter bass leaders I still tie my own. Dont worry about the moss getting caught up on the knots its rarely a problem, a good surgeon or nail knot works great.

The only thing is you got get the formulas right not a huge deal especially when nymphing but if you dry you want a leader that's going turn your flies over and not weigh your flies down.

Heres a good link for sure download the leader calc has a bunch of formulas and lengths for the different lines you'll need. Oh and if possible get a nail knot tool like the tie-fast one will save you tons of time.

http://globalflyfisher.com/fishbetter/leadercalc/


----------



## JoeRandall (Jun 24, 2012)

Well I'm no pro but I just use the tapered leaders and ad a little extra line on the end so I never really use my leader and rarely replace it. Maybe that's not the way to do it but I seem to catch my share of fish.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I tie a simple tapered leader using regular mono line. 4 feet of 20#. tied to 3.5' of 15# tied to 3' of 10#.
This gives me a a nice 10' leader after the knots.
I also tie some with 3' of 20# tied to 2.5' of 15# tied to 2' of 10#. This makes a good 7' leader for shallow streams and dry flies.


----------



## tkidder (May 31, 2011)

I like the way Grandpa D's leaders sound, and I build my own very similarly. Once you buy a few roles of regular mono you'll have tons of material for your leaders. Don't worry about (be scared off because of) figuring out the right formula, you'll get it. Then you'll have more money for gas!

-Kidder

kidderfishing.blogspot.com


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I tie my own and my approach is similar to Grandpa D,s for dry flys. But i have a slightly different approach to nymphing leaders. I start with a very long butt section of about 6 feet of 20 lb then about 2 to 3 feet of 8 lb then Tippett . I place my sinkers at the end of the 8 lb and the knot keeps them from sliding down to the fly. I put my strike indicator on the butt section. The heavy leader is enough to hold the indicator in place but it can still be adjusted anywhere along the long butt section for water depth or current without encountering knots.


----------



## poiboy (Nov 18, 2010)

Sinergy, that link is what started my curiosity a year ago. Thanks for all the comments. I already got some 15, 10, and 8 lb. test lines, looks like I'm about to tie me some leaders. But, tying some leaders tonight will only get me jonesing to fish this weekend.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

If you are going to do this - get the right mono and not some bargain brand that you think will work and save $$. I have always liked the Maxima for my butt section of the leader. Go into Sportsman or somewhere and take a few old leader spools, Have them run off 50 or so yards of each weight your formula guideline suggests of good line off their master spools- again I lean Maxima way but what ever one wants- you get what you want and that's where you save some $$$$$


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Packfish said:


> If you are going to do this - get the right mono and not some bargain brand that you think will work and save $$. I have always liked the Maxima for my butt section of the leader. Go into Sportsman or somewhere and take a few old leader spools, Have them run off 50 or so yards of each weight your formula guideline suggests of good line off their master spools- again I lean Maxima way but what ever one wants- you get what you want and that's where you save some $$$$$


This is a great tip. You are right about using quality leader.


----------



## poiboy (Nov 18, 2010)

Packfish, that's a great tip, going to Sportsman's for a cut of line. My wallet doesn't like the idea right now, of buying reels of leader material. Thanks.


----------



## ibfishing (Jul 25, 2012)

For dries, a 4-6 foot light weight tippet material on the end, makes for that nice soft landing.


----------



## sittingbull (Feb 1, 2008)

I've always tied my own, but occasionally buy them if I'm in a hurry or get lazy. I use a blood knot. The self tied ones seem to last longer.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks Sinergy. I make Furled leaders in Thread and in a special mono. I make them in 5' to 7' lengths even 10' to 12' for spey and Tenkara.
What is special about furled leaders is their suppleness. You can cast JUST the leader. Cannot be done with mono. Therefore, it presents a fly with the most confidence one could have.
These are not TWISTED or BRAIDED, they are "furled" like some ropes. No spray comes off like braided or twisted when they are lift off the water.
The Thread is as supple as it comes. Advantage to thread, the ability to deliver the tiny dries with delicate delivery. Plus, hold them under water and let them absorb, they become wonderful sink tips for streamers and nymphs.
Mono, while still being supple, it is a little stiffer making it better for bigger flies and wind, plus, it does not freeze as easy to rocks in the dead of winter 
I have been catching a lot of large Carp and Bass this summer using the same leader. A 6' Desert Camo 7/8 with a 3mm ring. Oh and the rings are nice.
One leader, all season......just add tippet or in my case, P-Line fluoro. 
Oh and you can use many different sizes of tippet on one leader making them very versatile.
Carry On...LOL


----------



## jpolson (Jun 12, 2011)

I love the orvis braided leaders. Just add new tippet to the end when needed.

http://www.orvis.com/store/product.aspx?pf_id=574X


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

jpolson said:


> I love the orvis braided leaders. Just add new tippet to the end when needed.
> 
> http://www.orvis.com/store/product.aspx?pf_id=574X


You ought to try furled. Braided are hollow causing then to throw major water spray and spiral through the water. Furled can be cast by themselves, so they can lay down the tiniest of flies delicately.


----------



## Meesh (Jan 26, 2010)

I tie up my own furled leaders, everything from really light stuff for Tenkara to heavy stuff for salmon/bass. I followed these instructions to build myself a jig and they act just like the one I first purchased from Blue Sky. It only cost me a couple of bucks to rig up the jig, and it's very cheap to buy up the light lines to make them.

http://goo.gl/Ergs2


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Where do you get your formulas for different lengths and weight peg placements? I too make and sell Tenkara, Trout, Bass, Salmon, Steelhead etc leaders.


----------



## Meesh (Jan 26, 2010)

I get ideas from here: http://goo.gl/bxx66, but for the most part I'm using basically the same peg lengths to get a 7.5' leader, and I change things up by the material used, sometimes by section. 
How are you doing your Tenkara? I've just started using this technique this year, and I've made my leaders by just lengthening the pegs by a set ratio to get ~11 feet (you can barely get into my basement when I do this...) and using lighter lines, with a colored line tied into the last section. I've had some failures, some that power the fly too hard and others that are too wimpy. The one that was a success I didn't keep notes on, so I'm going to have to reverse engineer it


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

I had a math geek make me up some formulas for 50% & 60% so a nice mix for dries and big bugs and as you said, material for wind and sinking.
I use thread for all leaders. I found a great mono as well. Very supple.
I make leaders in 5 foot to 7 foot and Tenkaras in 10 foot to 14 foot. 
Do you do the shorb loops or rings?
Most my back ground came from geeks and Furling Leader forum. I have been making them for about 10 years now. All I use....LOL


----------



## Meesh (Jan 26, 2010)

Shorb loops, which takes my fumbling fingers a bit to get looking right, but putting on a ring just doesn't sit well with me. Maybe for a sinking line, dunno. 
I've used Pearsall Gossamer Silk, which made a nice supple (and colorful, I only had Jasper) leader, Fluoro for sinking, mono, sewing thread, power-pro, braided, uni...just about everything I can get my hands on. The power-pro 3lb microline makes a great dry line, and I do like the Fluoro for czech style. I wouldn't recommend Berkey's Uni Filament though, it....wasn't pleasant. 
PM me where you sell your lines at, I'd like to give your 14' Tenkara a shot.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

I made leaders also out of silk for a novelty. Like silk line they will mold if not dried and they require major floatant to float.
I don't make leaders out of fluoro for two reasons. One the price, two hard to find good 2lb fluoro and that is what I would need for suppleness. Had this talk on another forum. I add up to 6 feet of tippet to my leaders so that is where I use fluoro..
Sink leaders you just need to squish a thread leader under water and let it absorb water, but I found another material that does not stretch like Fluoro to make sinking leaders. Better on hook ups I think.
As for the ring, I found that a furled leader can and has lasted several years but the mono or fluoro tippet would eventually cut the shorb loop, so I switched to a 2mm (about the size of a #16 hook eye) and a 3mm (about the size of a #8 hook eye). Less chance of accidentally cutting leader when changing tippet, no hinging either and just like your dry flies don't sink, neither do the rings. Just add floatant to the leader.
PM me an address and I will send you that Tenkara and it has the ring...LOL


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

madonafly makes a very nice furled leader for Tenkara rods.

exceptional work


----------

